# Modeling Shots- C&C Please! NSFW



## fragged3d (May 9, 2009)

I have been shooting a couple models for the last couple months and I'm feeling like I'm getting better but I would like some opinions or suggestions.


----------



## DScience (May 9, 2009)

These don't seem to be in focus.


----------



## cbryan (May 9, 2009)

The second shot, for me, is the best by far.  The others look a bit soft and the models don't seem to pop.  Of course I'm no expert.  What did you use for lighting?


----------



## MelodySoul (May 10, 2009)

You've missed focus on most of them, they lack lighting and the wrinkled sheet is not doing you any favours. I take it you're going for a "men's magazine" style? The only thing with that is that people will not take it seriously as art, they will just see you as a perv with a camera (unless you're getting paid to do it). I would try some less obvious poses and a different setting (with more light).


----------



## ~Stella~ (May 10, 2009)

cbryan said:


> The second shot, for me, is the best by far.  The others look a bit soft and the models don't seem to pop.  Of course I'm no expert.  What did you use for lighting?



This.  You definitely need more light in there. The light in the first one is probably best, but it's not actually lighting up your model very well.  The boobs seem to be more in focus, but their faces are not, except for the second one which is the best of the lot.  And your backdrop....the wrinkles taking away from your models - especially the fold lines.  If you want to go for a wrinkled bedsheet look, consider using an actual bed.


----------



## fragged3d (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies so far! I like taking these shots for starters, I am not a perv with a camera, not that you were implying anything. I am still using auto focus on my camera so the focus is beyond me! I use manual settings on my camera with an iso of 100 for still and 400 for anything that moves. I have 6 lights in the room 1 strip light on the left wall, 1 strip light on the right wall, 2 strip lights behind me and 1 constant to the front with one constant behind. I have umrellas on the constants and I have been thinking I need to iron the backdrop. I have taken other shots that are less odvious, let me edit them and I will post them. I appreciate the help and opinions.


----------



## DScience (May 10, 2009)

I'm curious...when you look at the pictures you posted here, do they look in focus to you?


----------



## fragged3d (May 10, 2009)

I can see the focus problem, it shouldn't be a problem since I use autofocus. I never shoot the picture unless I get the camera beep first. I check my iso setting and my f-stop, looking at my light meeter inside my lens. I don't get it!


----------



## bhop (May 10, 2009)

The beep means "something's" in focus, but maybe not the bits you want.  For example, the first pic, her arms look like the focal point to me, while it should be her face.  What f-stop are you using?  If you use a smaller aperture, more of the model will be in the focus range.


----------



## seward93 (May 10, 2009)

there are no pictures there?

and i tried opening it in Google Chrome, and it showed little img boxes, so I tried to copy the links, but they were broken? So is your sig link..


----------



## Battou (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, site seems to be down, I get nothing as well


----------



## fragged3d (May 11, 2009)

I was updating, I appologize. Everything is back up!

I washed and ironed my backdrop, model Mindy will be back this week for more pictures. Is there anything I can try to improve my work?

Below are two more pics from the same set done this week, the first is consistant with the above while the second is a close up and only resized, not edited.






I can clearly see the miss focus in this shot, I still don't understand the miss focus with af on.


----------



## GTHill (May 11, 2009)

I recommend a shallower DOF and bring your models out a bit farther from the background. There still is not enough light. From your post I think you are using constant lights. I recommend a cheap strobe kit if you choose to spend the money on it. I think I paid < $500 for one and I get ok shots from it. 

GT


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 11, 2009)

#2 looks the best to me as well.
like everyone said, focus seems to be an issue here.

im envious that you have models that look like they want to be in front of the camera.


----------



## Kegger (May 11, 2009)

You need to pick your focal point first off. Then pick the AF point that's closest when framing, and use that point. Stop down the aperture to close the DOF a bit. Allows more to be in focus. 

You need more light. Lots more light. Those strip lights aren't gonna do the trick. Sure they are great for ambient, but you need some strobes in the mix to really make the pics pop and bring your models away from the background. As well as make sure that you no longer have to go above ISO 100, noise kills portraits, unless that's the look needed. And these don't look like that particular style of photography.


----------



## fragged3d (May 11, 2009)

My models do enjoy posing for me and they love their pictures, I'm thankful for that! 

I am beginning to see some things with the light. You pointed out that the #2 in the first set was the best, I removed the umbrellas from the constants and brought the lights closer to the models. This seems to work but just like #1 in the first set, it sometimes blows out the background.

The issue with the iso, I never go over 100 unless I am shotting them moving, like a fan blowing their hair. I have not posted any of these simply because model Benita did a set and they turned out crappy.

I have tried fill flash from the camera but it seems to me that it muddies the picture. A side note that I'm not really sure about but #2 might have been shot in mf mode because when I get too close my camera will not af correctly. Previous posts by me will show that I don't know what model of strobe to go after. I made a couple posts about lighting as well as camera equipment. I stayed with my Sony to hone up on my skills but never purchased a strobe because I didn't want something cheap just to start, I don't want to have to re-buy equipment in the future. I am a web design major but I have taken a life long interest in photography and I will spend the money for good equipment even if it only stays a hobby.


----------



## stsinner (May 11, 2009)

fragged3d said:


> The issue with the iso, I never go over 100 unless I am shotting them moving, like a fan blowing their hair. I have not posted any of these simply because model Benita did a set and they turned out crappy.



This is twice now that you've mentioned ISO when talking about motion..  Can you explain this to me?  Are you raising your ISO if there is motion because yo're changing your aperture to capture the motion and,therefore, darkening the pictures?  I've never read anything about associating ISO with  motion, but rather using the aperture and shutter speed.


----------



## fragged3d (May 11, 2009)

ISO 400, No umbrellas and fill flash from the camera. No editing only resized.


----------



## fragged3d (May 11, 2009)

stsinner said:


> This is twice now that you've mentioned ISO when talking about motion.. Can you explain this to me? Are you raising your ISO if there is motion because yo're changing your aperture to capture the motion and,therefore, darkening the pictures? I've never read anything about associating ISO with motion, but rather using the aperture and shutter speed.


 
Maybe I took something wrong away from photography class and what I've learned, this could be a BIG problem then!


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 11, 2009)

yeah, iso has nothing to do with the blurriness...it would be that they are either focused in the wrong area (someone said above that the arms were in focus), or the shutter speed was just too slow...

*edit*
looks like we posted at the sametime.

i would vote dropping your ISO back down to 100, and just add more light.

and when you say fill flash from camera, do you mean the popup flash?
if so, a flash unit would be an awesome addition to your gear...that way you could bounce and aim the flash differently to suit your needs.


----------



## fragged3d (May 11, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> yeah, iso has nothing to do with the blurriness...it would be that they are either focused in the wrong area (someone said above that the arms were in focus), or the shutter speed was just too slow...
> 
> *edit*
> looks like we posted at the sametime.
> ...


 

Yes, I mean the popup flash from the camera.

I'm sitting here with the manual out for my camera and I'm seeing I have been neglecting the shutter speed and letting the camera pick it for me. I have been messing with it but I have not gotten it down yet, it seems to change my fstop when I move it and my light meter spot on the camera. I won't be able to test my findings till later in the week but it sounds like I need to brush up and learn the shutter speed part of my camera.


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 11, 2009)

sounds like you pinpointed a major part of the issue!

i look forward to seeing more images.


----------



## MelodySoul (May 11, 2009)

Yeah shutter speed is a pretty important part lol. ISO has nothing to do with movement, it's only to let in more light but keeping the ISO low if possible is best. You want to increase your shutter speed if there is movement.


----------



## biancarose (May 11, 2009)

I personally do not find anything really artistic about them. I am not against nudes or semi nudes, but these kind of look like porn. The models are not that pretty either, and their makeup is aweful. The first one looks like she took a sharpie and drew her eyebrows on. No offense, but I would have had them just wash their face and shot them natural. 

Mindy is the best. Because she looks in the lense. The rest have their eyes all over the place.


----------



## GeneralBenson (May 11, 2009)

I'm going to have to agree that these seem the be rather blunt and tasteless.  They seem to be poorly lit photos of boobs.  Seems to be camera shake is your problem.  Do you know what the shutter speed is on these pics?  If you're letting the camera set it for you, then it's probably picking something too slow.  Sounds like you have quite a bit to learn.  I suggest reading Understanding Exposure by Brian Peterson.  I don't think the strip light are getting the job done either.  The light as no direction, I think you have too many lights going on.  Light shapes things, but if you have a light shining from every direction, it's directionless.  You really need a dedicated background light.  Have a wrinkled almost white background looks awful.  And son on.


----------



## KmH (May 11, 2009)

fragged3d said:


> Yes, I mean the popup flash from the camera.
> 
> I'm sitting here with the manual out for my camera and I'm seeing I have been neglecting the shutter speed and letting the camera pick it for me. I have been messing with it but I have not gotten it down yet, it seems to change my fstop when I move it and my light meter spot on the camera. I won't be able to test my findings till later in the week but it sounds like I need to brush up and learn the shutter speed part of my camera.


You'll need to be careful with the popup camera flash. Because it is so close to the lens axis your subjects can wind up with 'red eye'.

You've now discovered that you need to control 3 things to get a good exposure: aperture, shutter speed and ISO.

While you have your camera manual out look at the focusing modes because you should have about 3 choices on how that works as well as a couple of modes that determin how large the AF sensor area uses. Also you should have at least 3 focus points inside the viewfinder that are selectable. Notice too that there are limitations to AF.

The other thing you might explore is how the aperture you choose determines the Depth of Field, or how far away and how close the range of focus is.

Keep working at it and you'll start getting it come together. 

Posing and composition are subjects you'll eventually want to explore too.


----------



## kundalini (May 11, 2009)

You are fortunate to have the models that seem to enjoy the camera. Concentrate on the lighting and focus next time. Forget the puritans' comments. We can't ALL be as perfect as they seem to be.


----------



## fragged3d (May 11, 2009)

I would like to point out that I do have 2 constants on stands, I will post a pic of all that when I get a chance. I use a tripod to shoot, so I don't know how it would shake. I also use a remote to shoot so I'm not touching the camera when it snaps.


----------



## CW Jones (May 11, 2009)

well it does have a mirror in it, so unless its on mirror lock up... its going to shake a little. my photo teacher showed us just how much by putting his camera on a tripod and using a cable release. He told us all to put a couple fingers on the tripod, and when he hit the release.... you could feel it all the way through the tripod.

maybe check to see if your camera has the lock up feature?


----------



## fragged3d (May 11, 2009)

GeneralBenson said:


> I'm going to have to agree that these seem the be rather blunt and tasteless. They seem to be poorly lit photos of boobs. Seems to be camera shake is your problem. Do you know what the shutter speed is on these pics? If you're letting the camera set it for you, then it's probably picking something too slow. Sounds like you have quite a bit to learn. I suggest reading Understanding Exposure by Brian Peterson. I don't think the strip light are getting the job done either. The light as no direction, I think you have too many lights going on. Light shapes things, but if you have a light shining from every direction, it's directionless. You really need a dedicated background light. Have a wrinkled almost white background looks awful. And son on.


 
I am new at this in the model sense but I have been progessively getting better. When I started out with Kylie and Benita modeling I had no idea what to do or say. I learned very quickly that I had to be the one to tell them what to do, pose them and tell them about thier faces. I have been working with Kylie to loosen up in front of the camera, her earlier shots are horrible with her eyes, she looks so scared in some of them. I try different things to relax the models and try to make them laugh. My initial shots like these are for practice, they were not planned and I don't advertise them as being anything but practice. Everyone will start somewhere and even if you are a purist there is a photogrpahy genre called sensual. I will continue to get better and you will see more put together shots but at this point it's all learning with what I have! I have said something to all of them about showing up next time with makeup and stray away from wearing screamingly aweful nail polish to a shoot, takes a lot to organize by yourself. I have already posted before that I washed my backdrop and ironed it for my next shoot. I have a friend bringing me a crotch rocket for this weekends shoot, should be fun and a learning experience!


----------



## fragged3d (May 11, 2009)

CW Jones said:


> well it does have a mirror in it, so unless its on mirror lock up... its going to shake a little. my photo teacher showed us just how much by putting his camera on a tripod and using a cable release. He told us all to put a couple fingers on the tripod, and when he hit the release.... you could feel it all the way through the tripod.
> 
> maybe check to see if your camera has the lock up feature?


 

I will do that, thank you! I would like to shoot in the dark and compliment that a really nice tripod would be worth the money and this shows it!


----------



## CW Jones (May 11, 2009)

ya I mean the tripod matters... but the tripod my teacher used to show us... VERY expensive and it still didnt make a difference, it still had a slightest bit of shake.


----------



## Chairman7w (May 11, 2009)

PPppfffttttt..............  LOL....


----------



## fragged3d (May 11, 2009)

Actually I only showed that pic to show what the flash was getting me, never said it was any good. If you notice it's not framed and my logo is no where to be found!


----------



## sjluto (May 11, 2009)

Objectively, I agree with previous posters. The are a little dark and the focus isn't quite right, but that has readily been established.

I have to say I agree that they seem a little tasteless. But, to each their own. My only concern and I'm sure I'm just overreacting, but you do have permission from these models to post these photos on the internet, correct? They weren't private sessions? I'm familiar with boudoir sessions, but I want to make sure these girls have given their consent. I'm stepping off my soapbox now...


----------



## fragged3d (May 11, 2009)

sjluto said:


> Objectively, I agree with previous posters. The are a little dark and the focus isn't quite right, but that has readily been established.
> 
> I have to say I agree that they seem a little tasteless. But, to each their own. My only concern and I'm sure I'm just overreacting, but you do have permission from these models to post these photos on the internet, correct? They weren't private sessions? I'm familiar with boudoir sessions, but I want to make sure these girls have given their consent. I'm stepping off my soapbox now...


 

Yes sir, sure do have the right to post them and use them as I want to!


----------



## MelodySoul (May 12, 2009)

fragged3d said:


> I use a tripod to shoot, so I don't know how it would shake. I also use a remote to shoot so I'm not touching the camera when it snaps.


 
Maybe it's not camera shake. The models aren't going to be completely still, if you are shooting at a low shutter speed any movement will give some blur. I don't think the issue is so much blur as it is missed focus though.


----------



## mrsifuentes (May 12, 2009)

Things to focus on would be lighting, composition and developing an artistic eye. Impeded nudes require integration with makeup, lighting & wardrobe (or lack of). Take a stroll at ModelMayhem and study some of the photography there.


----------



## Kegger (May 13, 2009)

By strobes I mean just plain ole speedlights, remotely triggered. Use Pocketwizards, RadioPoppers, etc. Whatever works. 

The extra light helps pull your subject away from the background, making them pop. Separation from the background is a key point in model or portrait photography. This way your model doesn't just blend in with everything around them. Which is what is happening with some of yours. 

Here's an example that I use to show how flash is used effectively to make the subject pop. Just used SB-600's, one through an umbrella and the other bare. 







See how there is a distinct difference in the lighting for the subject and the background? I could have used natural light, but the "pop" wouldn't have been there and the lighting would have made for a flat picture. Constant light is a great thing to have. But get some flashes in the mix and it will improve ten-fold.


----------



## Thru_These_Eyes (May 13, 2009)

Okayyyyy....I am all about people being supportive and helpful on this site...last week I experienced a very rude guy on the forum and said I would never be that way, but I am gonna head that direction in a non-rude manner, please don't take offense to what I am saying....

-None of the photos are in focus. Only bits and pieces of the models are in focus. 
-Your lighting is not flattering to your models at all.
-When you have your brunette biting her lip, her eyes are closed....I'm no pro in the men's entertainment (or women's) but I believe the eyes are capable of making an entire photo. Not to mention that the lip biting just doesn't fit well on her face. You need to make them look their best....don't just make them do sexy things or make sexy faces if it doesn't flatter their appearance. 
-The last picture of the girl in the grey....She looks slightly googly-eyed and borderline nauseous....Nothing flattering about it.
-You have to take into consideration what they're wearing (or not wearing.) The outfits and jewelry were hideous. 

I think you have good potential, but you need to switch up the lighting, get better focus, learn what makes each girl look prettiest, stop trying to force unflattering poses and NO MORE LIP BITING.

Oh, and I would consider adding a fan in these shots...It would cause a nice effect with their hair.

Again, sorry if this was harsh but when it comes to photographing people...I believe it's the photographer's duty to make sure that their models look as good as they can...and I don't believe that was accomplished here. Spend more time studying their faces a little and see what angle is more flattering. No forcing.


----------



## Thru_These_Eyes (May 13, 2009)

One more thing.....

I would change up the logo unless it has some meaningful story behind it. It's the first thing I look at (which could be good i guess in a business aspect) but it feels like an eye sore for me. It takes away from the photos and makes them look very amateur. Less is always better when putting your name on a photograph.

=)


----------



## fragged3d (May 13, 2009)

I have learned a lot from this post and I have had some good criticism that will help me get better shots. The shots so far were just random getting together and shooting, I am working on setting up something for saturday so I can shoot with the knowledge I've learned and to organize it better. I will do better and I have a lot more ideas than before. I let the models know to bring tons of makeup as well as outfits so I have more to work with. 

I understand what everyone is pointing out and I have read a lot of material as well as watched a bunch of videos. I have read more into my cameras manual and played with tons of settings.

One guy pointed out the logo, it is my logo for my website, I am a web design major and I found photography to be one of my strong points, stronger once I utilize everything I am learning.


----------



## JE Kay (May 13, 2009)

These do nothing for me at all, not being negative, just honest. I'll pass along one piece of advice that I got from a photographer that used to shoot portfolio work for girls looking to get into Playboy and that type of mag. 

*Script / storyboard your shoots!* Don't just bring in models and wing it, biggest waste of time. Have a theme/s otherwise they look like passport shots. 

Oh ya, light light and more light and some 2.8 - 1.4 stuff would be good. :thumbup:


----------



## vtf (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey, I get only red x's. Whats the deal?:lmao:


----------



## ghache (Jan 30, 2011)

cant see the pictures?!$@?


----------



## Ryan L (Jan 30, 2011)

vtf said:


> Hey, I get only red x's. Whats the deal?:lmao:


 

All that viewing must have crashed his site! lol His entire site is down.


----------



## DerekMellott (Jan 30, 2011)

I think it has more to do with the fact that this thread is 2 years old.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 30, 2011)

Is this the new thread to post in???


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 30, 2011)

&#77840;&#77843;  &#78036;&#77858;


----------



## Ryan L (Jan 30, 2011)

DerekMellott said:


> I think it has more to do with the fact that this thread is 2 years old.


 

lmao...nice call. That very well could be the reason! Thanks VTF...

 Here lies the website of a failed photographer. May he rest in peace.

:bigangel:


----------

